# 40 Gallon Breeder Project



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I am planning to set up a 40 gallon breeder aquarium using both Mineralized Top Soil and the Dry Start Method with low/medium lights and no CO2 at least initially. I plan to use only 2 pieces of mopani wood, some slate pieces along with a small cave and I wanted to try and have mostly foreground / carpet plants and just enough taller plants to hide my heater, intake tube, etc. I want to also try and hang some moss and riccia on the driftwood.
I think that I am going to up my lighting to a 2X 39 watt T5HO unit (Ultra Sun and Flora Sun bulbs), which I believe should be sufficient since this tank is only 16" high.
I was looking to get some advice on which plants to order, especially for the foreground / carpeting with this set up. Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is the 2X39W what you are going to eventually get to, or what you are starting with? A 2X39W on that tank is NOT low/medium lighting, reason I ask. That fixture may require CO2 to keep algae at bay.

If you do plan to start with a much lower fixture like you mention (low to medium) you will have a tough time with carpeting plants.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

x2. Had 2 T5HO's lights, same length as tank, sitting directly ontop of the tank, ~ 16" to substrate, and grew some really great algae. That was with co2. Stag, bba, hair.

When you add substrate, you will have ~ 13-14". 

Ended up upping co2 and raising light ~6-8" off tank.


----------

